
Rtcl: embeds an R interpreter into Tcl - blacksqr
https://github.com/mattadams/Rtcl
======
ptrott2017
This is very cool. I have used Tcl from R - but this will fit my workflow
better - awesome.

(and thanks for posting all the interesting Tcl projects to HN - much
appreciated)

